# Veteran's Day logo



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Woke up this morning and saw the new logo. Great job as always!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One thing Stuart is always on top of is keeping the DBSTalk logo fresh and appropriate - nice job!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad that I was able to get it up in honor of some of our brave men and women in Texas as well.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you Stuart.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm glad that I was able to get it up in honor of some of our brave men and women in Texas as well.


Your usual fine work.. hat's off to you!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

As always , very nicely done and my prayers are with those in Texas during this time.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Hats off to you, Stuart, and to all our men and women who have served or are serving our country!

!pride


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the work you do on logos Stuart. It's much appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Stuart!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well done, Stuart!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, Mr. Shadow, I love you man! Seriously, nice melioration, of sorts!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the only site that I make sure I check their logo when I call it up.


----------

